# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 04/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tiếp tục hòa mình vào không khí tưng bừng, vui nhộn của ngày 30/4 với sóng biển mát lành, trong xanh rất đỗi thân quen ở Nha Trang và Mũi Né. Hay chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hiện đại, đầy năng động của “Quốc đảo Sư Tử” Singapore và chu du đến vùng đất của các tiểu vương quốc Ả Rập Thống Nhất tráng lệ


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Nha Trang - Dốc Lết - Vinpearl Land - Diamon Bay*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm.Giá tour: 2.950.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: 28/04/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, tắm bùn

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Liên Bang

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM - Mũi Né*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm.Giá tour: 9.390.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay và xe ô tôKhởi hành: 28/04/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch và vé cáp treo núi Tà Kú

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, cáp treo khứ hồi và chi phí cá nhân khác.
Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Trần Tour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore - Đảo Sentosa - Jurong Bird Park*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 10.770.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: thứ năm hàng tuần.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và phụ phí xăng dầu.Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch SPSC

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Dubai - Abu Dhabi*

Thời gian: 6 ngày.Giá tour: 44.990.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bay.Khởi hành: 28/04/2012

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường và phụ phí xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Bảo hiểm du lịch và visa UAE

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Travel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

